# ceu's



## mshafr (Sep 2, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a website or other places to obtain some CEU's in Auditing?


----------



## Barbara Burgess (Sep 3, 2009)

*CEU's*

Highmark has some nice training modules on their website for E/M (as well as other things) .  They are free, and offer CEU's.  Website is..............

http://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/outreach/cds-modules.html


----------

